# I want him sexually



## Hillary

Bon Giorno!

This is a superb forum - I have waded through most of the love-message-related threads but still failed to find what I was looking for: if I want to give a man a message that I want him (sexually) but are not necessarily in love with him, is "ti voglio bene" too strong? Is "ti voglio" better, and/or can it be used to finish off an e-mail message? I suppose my biggest concern is not to mislead the poor guy thinking that I love him  I just want his body! Help!

Also, how do I say to a man "dear", what is the proper form - caro? How do I say "dear Tom"?

I will also be very grateful for suggestions of any other brief, sexy expressions that can be used in casual correspondence. 

Grazie mille 
Hillary


----------



## yasemin

buon giorno,
ti voglio bene is a rather sensual saying, even though it is not a 'ti amo'. therefore, not appropriate for your purpose. i am not totally sure about 'ti voglio', but it is probable that this saying is the equivalent of 'i want you' in english. so...

maybe, a native italian speaker could help more


----------



## Hillary

Grazie!

If I signed my message with the popular abbreviation "TVB", how likely is it that it would be perceived as a declaration of love (as oppose to declaration of passion, which is more my intention)?

H.


----------



## yasemin

i think it reflects more tenderness than you would like, even if not exactly a declaration of love. in fact, i am really not sure about how intense TVB is. these deeeep, difficult love, sex, passion and desire affairs requires an italian, as i said before.

good luck, anyway


----------



## Hillary

Thanks, I hope an Italian shows up and puts this straight! If the results are disastrous, I shall complain H.


----------



## moodywop

yasemin said:
			
		

> ti voglio bene is a rather sensual saying, even though it is not a 'ti amo'. therefore, not appropriate for your purpose. i am not totally sure about 'ti voglio', but it is probable that this saying is the equivalent of 'i want you' in english. so...


 
Yasemin

It's _ti voglio _that is "a rather sensual saying", not _ti voglio bene. _Actually _ti voglio _has a stronger sexual(I'd say "carnale" in Italian) connotation than _I want you _in English.

I'm sure _ti voglio bene _must have been covered in a previous thread. Anyway it's sort of _I'm very fond of you _and can be used with friends and relatives. When my teenage students text me it invariably ends with _tvb._

And unlike Americans who seem to use _I love you _to everyone - from dogs to friends and relatives - we reserve _ti amo _for romantic relationships.

Carlo


----------



## RCC

Ti voglio bene is friendly, can be used to exprime a feeling between two friends.
Ti voglio is stronger, it is like "I want you"


----------



## Alfry

Hillary said:
			
		

> Bon Giorno!
> 
> This is a superb forum - I have waded through most of the love-message-related threads but still failed to find what I was looking for: if I want to give a man a message that I want him (sexually) but are not necessarily in love with him, is "ti voglio bene" too strong? Is "ti voglio" better, and/or can it be used to finish off an e-mail message? I suppose my biggest concern is not to mislead the poor guy thinking that I love him  I just want his body! Help!
> 
> Also, how do I say to a man "dear", what is the proper form - caro? How do I say "dear Tom"?
> 
> I will also be very grateful for suggestions of any other brief, sexy expressions that can be used in casual correspondence.
> 
> Grazie mille
> Hillary


 
hmmmm, that's a weird request for an Italian man.

anyway, 
ti voglio bene doesn't imply a sexual meaning
ti amo is what you are trying to avoid 

I'd go for "non hai idea di quanto ti desideri/voglia"

dear Tom - mio caro Tom, caro Tom

ciao


----------



## Hillary

Carlo and RCC,

grazie, sinjori! I especially liked Carlo's comments about Americans and "I love you" which is so true and what I want to very much avoid!

It almost seems that none of the expressions suit my purpose, as "tvb" appears too friendly and casual, "ti voglio" is too carnal (I'll reserve that until we meet), and "ti amo" is not the stage we're at.

If anyone can be bothered, I would appreciate any recommendations of sexy expressions to end my messages...  What about kisses or something like that? How do I say "dear Tom", what is the male form for "cara"?


----------



## Hillary

Grazie, Alfry!

What exactly does "non hai idea di quanto ti desideri/voglia" mean? my guess is "you have no idea how much I want you"?

This is more fun and useful than I expected


----------



## Alfry

but it is strong...
what about:
Mi piacerebbe conoscerti meglio!

that doesn't imply a sexual involvement (that part is left to the future) but curiosity.
Curiosity is a way, isn't it?


----------



## Hillary

Alfry,

would you please translate this "Mi piacerebbe conoscerti meglio!" for me, besides just telling me the implications? I want to be very cautious about my next move 

Ah, curiosity ... 

In any event, I adore Italian language, and the people, to say nothing about the food etc.  This is really fun!


----------



## Alfry

Hillary said:
			
		

> Alfry,
> 
> would you please translate this "Mi piacerebbe conoscerti meglio!" for me, besides just telling me the implications? I want to be very cautious about my next move
> 
> Ah, curiosity ...
> 
> In any event, I adore Italian language, and the people, to say nothing about the food etc. This is really fun!


 
I'd like to know you better (mi piacerebbe conoscerti meglio)
I'd like to know each other better (mi farebbe piacere se potessimo conoscerci meglio)


----------



## Hillary

Grazie, Alfry!
H.


----------



## Alfry

non c'è di che


----------



## lsp

RCC said:
			
		

> Ti voglio bene is friendly, can be used to exprime a feeling between two friends.
> Ti voglio is stronger, it is like "I want you"


Should be express.


----------



## moodywop

Hey

Because of the recent spate of requests for translations of phrases, nicknames etc that could all go under the heading _Italian for Lovers _maybe a new forum could be started - what about _Getting it on in Italian? _

Just kidding, of course


----------



## Alfry

No, I was just thinking of the same thing , but I think this is not the right forum for a request like this


----------



## Silvia B

Alfry said:
			
		

> No, I was just thinking of the same thing , but I think this is not the right forum for a request like this



Well, I've just seen in the French/English forum that there is a specific forum, the "themed list" - Bilingual or monolingual lists of words around a common theme or idea.

Why don't we have the same in the Italian forum?


----------



## Tristram

Should be 'signori'. you pronounce 'gn' as you shall do with the spanish letter 'ñ' (cañón --> canyon).


----------



## Silvia

moodywop said:
			
		

> When my teenage students text me it invariably ends with _tvb._


 It looks like they have fallen for you! These teachers...  

Alfry, you really made me smile. Now figure this, a woman wants your body and you are expecting to hear: I would like to know you better... come on!!! You're too much  

Hillary, ti desidero is very direct, it expresses the lust you have, or even "ho voglia di te", as long as you don't mind being overly aggressive or being perceived as a nymphomaniac, which I've been told is not so popular among Italian men these days. Good luck!


----------



## Alfry

Silvia said:
			
		

> Alfry, you really made me smile. Now figure this, a woman wants your body and you are expecting to hear: I would like to know you better... come on!!! You're too much


Actually, I'm not used to hearing women say something like "voglio il tuo corpo", or "ti desidero talmente tanto che ho la t-shirt bagnata per quanto mi sudano le orecchie"...!!! this is often up to us, isn't it???!!!

I've learned it's better to take it easy before going with "ti desidero" or "ti voglio" unless I've been dating her for a certain period (I'm not talking about years, but just the time to get a close relationship with the partner).

As much as I know they are not that "close" so far. 

anyway, I agree with you. Sometimes I'm a riot, am I not?


----------



## LG1789

moodywop said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> Because of the recent spate of requests for translations of phrases, nicknames etc that could all go under the heading _Italian for Lovers _maybe a new forum could be started - what about _Getting it on in Italian? _
> 
> Just kidding, of course


 
I have to say that's a brilliant idea.  I have been learning Italian for about 10 years and in the last five days, since I met Luca in Rma, my Italian has improved enormously.  The incentive is marvellous...


----------



## moodywop

Silvia said:
			
		

> It looks like they have fallen for you! These teachers...


 
Actually..both boys and girls stick tvb at the end of text messages. I think they do it automatically.Although I guess they do like me - if only because I play songs in the classroom as listening practice(they're really interested in the lyrics). Just in case you're wondering why they have my mobile number - when we take them on schooltrips they need to be able to contact us in emergencies



> Now figure this, a woman wants your body and you are expecting to hear: I would like to know you better... come on!!!


 
Now here's my chance to use _you're so bad - Silvia, you're sooooo bad ._
I think the idea of a _Getting it on in Italian _sub-forum is definitely out. We don't want it to turn into an X-rated adults only forum do we?


----------



## Alfry

moodywop said:
			
		

> Just in case you're wondering why they have my mobile number - when we take them on schooltrips they need to be able to contact us in emergencies


 
come cambiano i tempi!!!


----------



## moodywop

LG1789 said:
			
		

> I have to say that's a brilliant idea. I have been learning Italian for about 10 years and in the last five days, since I met Luca in Rma, my Italian has improved enormously. The incentive is marvellous...


 
Who would have thought... just as I was consigning to the dustbin the idea of an _Italian for Lovers _sub-forum popular demand was gaining momentum . 

Right...let's see... Silvia could be in charge of the women's section and Alfry of the men's section. Lsp will ensure high moral standards are adhered to. Jana will moderate and I - well, because of my age I could only run the Agony Aunt column, _Dear Moodywop... _


----------



## Silvia

Carlo, I'd better explain how it works, before the mods step in and tell us off!
You have to file a petition, see which way the wind blows, ask around, open a poll, then file the petition again, bother the mods and the administrator, then the matter will be ready to be discussed in the next meeting... clear?
(that's what the comments and suggestions forum is for...)


----------



## moodywop

Silvia said:
			
		

> Carlo, I'd better explain how it works, before the mods step in and tell us off!
> You have to file a petition, see which way the wind blows, ask around, open a poll, then file the petition again, bother the mods and the administrator, then the matter will be ready to be discussed in the next meeting... clear?
> (that's what the comments and suggestions forum is for...)


 
Silvia

I was just kidding, having some fun. Era solo una boutade. Davvero mi immagini come _agony aunt  ? _I hope not ! 

sillywop


----------



## LG1789

I think this forum is about to change my life, I love it.


----------



## JasonNPato

Hillary said:
			
		

> Carlo and RCC,
> 
> grazie, sinjori! I especially liked Carlo's comments about Americans and "I love you" which is so true and what I want to very much avoid!
> 
> It almost seems that none of the expressions suit my purpose, as "tvb" appears too friendly and casual, "ti voglio" is too carnal (I'll reserve that until we meet), and "ti amo" is not the stage we're at.
> 
> If anyone can be bothered, I would appreciate any recommendations of sexy expressions to end my messages... What about kisses or something like that? How do I say "dear Tom", what is the male form for "cara"?


 
you can say "baci e abbracci" (kisses and hugs) if you want.
or more simply, "baci" or "un abbracio", or "con affetto"...
hope these help.


----------



## Silvia

JasonNPato said:
			
		

> you can say "baci e abbracci" (kisses and hugs) if you want.
> or more simply, "baci" or "un abbracio", or "con affetto"...
> hope these help.


Kisses and hugs convey a feeling of love and affection, at least in Italian. I don't think it's the case... it's more a case of no strings attached.


----------



## Adel

Ciao Hillary,
If you're writing to Tom a quick, informal note and you know him a little I would probably write "Caro Tom..." at the beginning and then somewhere in the note "Ti desidero..." which is probably slightly less strong and carnale than "Ti voglio". 

What do the others think?

Ciao
Adel


----------



## ILOVEFASHION

you must say:ti desidero..


----------

